# Fuente de Piedra - Any expats here?



## marshygirl (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi there seems to be a lot of old posts on Fuente de Piedra - would be good to hear from people who are there.. or know the area.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

marshygirl said:


> Hi there seems to be a lot of old posts on Fuente de Piedra - would be good to hear from people who are there.. or know the area.


Hi,if you could tell me roughly what you want to know about the area as have lived in the area now for many,many years and I would give you honest and unbiased answers.


----------



## marshygirl (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi There we are looking to come over next month to look at properties. We will rent at first before considering to buy, and Fuente de Piedra is lovely. We have been many years ago, but we were just wondering if there are many english families in that area now. We have kidddies and it would be good to hear how other families are doing, and hopefully if all goes well, make new friends there.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

marshygirl said:


> Hi There we are looking to come over next month to look at properties. We will rent at first before considering to buy, and Fuente de Piedra is lovely. We have been many years ago, but we were just wondering if there are many english families in that area now. We have kidddies and it would be good to hear how other families are doing, and hopefully if all goes well, make new friends there.


If it's a good few years since you have been you might see a difference now.If you are looking to integrate with the English as well as Spanish I would say Mollina might be better for you as you have English bars,English supermarket if that's what you are looking for.Other places to look at in the area El Saucejo,Martin de le Jara,Roda de Andalucìa,Sierra de Yeguas.All of these have their own individual lifestyle.At the end of the day it's all down to personal choice and the lifestyle you want to live.I agree with you 100% that renting at first is your best option then if you find it's not for you you are not stuck with a property.I know a couple of people who have bought in that area and absolutely loved it but sadly their partners passed away and they are now stuck on their own until they can sell.Sincerely wish you the best of luck in your search.Regards.SB.


----------



## marshygirl (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi thankyou for the quick reply  Will definately take your advice on the other towns. Is it best to get out there to find rental properties as there seems limited choice when searching on the internet. Are there many things the kids can do in the evenings like clubs or sports?


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

marshygirl said:


> Hi thankyou for the quick reply  Will definately take your advice on the other towns. Is it best to get out there to find rental properties as there seems limited choice when searching on the internet. Are there many things the kids can do in the evenings like clubs or sports?


Sincerely sorry that I can't help you with things for children to do as don't have kids although I do know that some of the schools have activities for children and as for rentals I think you have more chance face to face with agents than trying to do it over the internet.But as I said before I think Mollina would suit you more as it seems to have the largest expat community in the area.Regards.SB.

have a look at this group on Facebook and you can join if you want and you might get some more answers to your questions.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1492840701019217/


----------



## marshygirl (Jun 9, 2016)

Ahh youre a star!! Ive been trying to find a local facebook page for ages! Thank you so so much for your help


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

marshygirl said:


> Ahh youre a star!! Ive been trying to find a local facebook page for ages! Thank you so so much for your help


No,just trying to be helpful.You might not believe it but wish you the best of luck in your search.Fantastic area to live as it's central for everywhere.Less than an hour to the coast,hour to Sevilla,hour to Granada and 15minutes from the lakes..Have a nice day.SB.


----------

